# Auger Gear Box Leaking Grease



## Stallion (Dec 13, 2017)

I was finally able to test my rebuilt Noma E2450000 snow blower with repowered predator 212 engine after the "bombogenesis" hit the Northeast. Overall the snow blower performed beautifully. I'm really impressed by the power of the predator engine. However, I noticed the other day that there was a lump of grease below the auger gear box. It looks like the grease made its way out where the auger shaft runs through the gear box. Definitely not coming out from the gasket. 

When I bought the blower back in September I opened the box and completely cleaned it out and put in new '00' grease. I'm hoping I put in too much and the grease squeezed its way out. Otherwise it could be a sealing issue, which means I would have to take the whole thing apart again.

Curious if any of you had experienced this before and/or know what the cause could be?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If it's similar to ones I've seen in the past, it has basically 3 places it can leak: the seals around the shafts, the seal between the auger case halves and the vent. I'd clean it up well, run it and see if you have any staining from where it's coming out.


If you overfilled the auger gearbox, it's going to go somewhere, whether you want it to or not especially when it gets warmed up.
My best suggestion.


----------



## Stallion (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's leaking from the auger shaft seals. If that the case so I need to get new seals? 

When I bought the machine, there was a thin layer of rust on the auger shaft so i sanded it off. Is it possible that sanding reduced the shaft diameter just enough for it to leak through the seals?


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

New seals may solve the problem, depending on how much you sanded off the shafts. If the shafts are undersized, you can install a Speedi-Sleeve and new seals. Used them often for worn shafts in industry.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Stallion said:


> I'm pretty sure it's leaking from the auger shaft seals. If that the case so I need to get new seals?
> 
> When I bought the machine, there was a thin layer of rust on the auger shaft so i sanded it off. Is it possible that sanding reduced the shaft diameter just enough for it to leak through the seals?


 
Did you use a fine grit sandpaper ie 1500


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I dont know but I will ask, is 00 the spec'ed grade of grease? Some gear boxes use a #2 which is much thicker. Some people here (including myself) have used Mobil 1 grease which is a #2 but stays much more fluid than typical at low temps......Still thicker than the 00.


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I dont know but I will ask, is 00 the spec'ed grade of grease? Some gear boxes use a #2 which is much thicker. Some people here (including myself) have used Mobil 1 grease which is a #2 but stays much more fluid than typical at low temps......Still thicker than the 00.


My local repair shop says they use EP#0 No matter what machine as long as they ask for grease.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Money_man said:


> My local repair shop says they use EP#0 No matter what machine as long as they ask for grease.


I know some on here have replaced grease with SAE 90 gear oil. It is a better lubricant for a worm gear in cold temps and as long as it does not leak out you are in good shape.
I have read here.....sometime ago now.....that manufacturers have used grease so that they will not have to deal with leak issues under warrantee. Not that it is a better lube but for that reason alone. IDK for sure but it sounds very plausible.

I am just saying, it may solve your leak.... if it is a serious leak....but if you are going to go to the trouble of dis-asembling it you might as well get some new seals.

If there is a zerk fitting on the gear case housing you can just add a bit of # 2 and see how it goes.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I know some on here have replaced grease with SAE 90 gear oil. It is a better lubricant for a worm gear in cold temps and as long as it does not leak out you are in good shape.
> I have read here.....sometime ago now.....that manufacturers have used grease so that they will not have to deal with leak issues under warrantee. Not that it is a better lube but for that reason alone. IDK for sure but it sounds very plausible.
> 
> I am just saying, it may solve your leak.... if it is a serious leak....but if you are going to go to the trouble of dis-asembling it you might as well get some new seals.
> ...


 I worked with a mechanical engineer that decided to put #2 grease in all of the roll table drive gearboxes in the rolling mill department because they would always leak the 90w gear oil out, creating a mess on the floor and requiring constant refilling.
These gearboxes were similar to the setup on our snow blowers, only about 50 times larger.
Long story short, it wasn't long before the gearboxes started failing. The gears were going dry because all of the #2 grease was forced out of the gear mesh and just packed around the gears.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Was there any pitting of the shaft surface where you sanded the shaft? How bad was the rust? Could you see where the original seal was riding? Did you clean it up with a solvent and put it back together dry? If you let the blower set in one spot in the garage, is it leaving a puddle? 

I'd guess you still have some 00 left over. If it stopped dripping, I would just look in the fill and see if there is still oil in there. If so, I would wipe it off and try another cycle in the next storm. If it continues to leak, then I would look into addressing the problem.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

jonnied12 said:


> I worked with a mechanical engineer that decided to put #2 grease in all of the roll table drive gearboxes in the rolling mill department because they would always leak the 90w gear oil out, creating a mess on the floor and requiring constant refilling.
> These gearboxes were similar to the setup on our snow blowers, only about 50 times larger.
> Long story short, it wasn't long before the gearboxes started failing. The gears were going dry because all of the #2 grease was forced out of the gear mesh and just packed around the gears.


I bet it was a disaster.....sounds like he did not put in enough grease in the cases. The worm speed, impact loading and heat build up is a factor as well.

No doubt SAE 90 gear oil or similar is the best lube for most worm drives. Industrial drives will call for it or similar. Gear oil I helps remove heat better. But grease has been used for years in many MTD, Snapper and Toro models (That I personally know of)....it may not be as good but often good enough for the application Heat build up is not a huge issue on a snow blower.

But back to the main problem: Again, If you will take it apart, change the seals. If not, keep topping it off from the fill hole....if a zerk fitting is there, use grease.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I bet it was a disaster.....sounds like he did not put in enough grease in the cases. The worm speed, impact loading and heat build up is a factor as well.
> 
> No doubt SAE 90 gear oil or similar is the best lube for most worm drives. Industrial drives will call for it or similar. Gear oil I helps remove heat better. But grease has been used for years in many MTD, Snapper and Toro models (That I personally know of)....it may not be as good but often good enough for the application Heat build up is not a huge issue on a snow blower.
> 
> But back to the main problem: Again, If you will take it apart, change the seals. If not, keep topping it off from the fill hole....if a zerk fitting is there, use grease.


 True, but if using anything other than 00 grease, I would spec a #1 cold weather rated grease.


----------



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

I believe my JD specs EP1, Lubriplate GR132, Mobilux EP1 or Alvania EP1. It also says it is factory lubricated and should not need anything additional if it's not been opened.


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

All my grease was pushed to the sides. However the gears were still picking up the grease so that's good.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

00 might be too thin, try 0 or ng/ep 1.
mine specs for ep1, i used jd corn head grease which is 0


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

jonnied12 said:


> True, but if using anything other than 00 grease, I would spec a #1 cold weather rated grease.


Yes that would be better but it still may leak.....

My overall point is that a snow blower worm auger drive is not a real demanding application......sometimes good enough will do. There are # 2 greases that are rated to work in temps well below 0 F. Mobil 1 and Lucas make such products. There are likely more. 

I have seem people mix SAE 90 gear lube with grease and end up with something like a #00.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I have seem people mix SAE 90 gear lube with grease and end up with something like a #00.


Hillbillies will use anything available but why when the correct lubricants are readily available.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i was at jd, they had a 00 lube for ~$38can+tx for a small tube. bought their corn head grease ~$6 for a grease gun cartridge size, its a 0 type


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

DriverRider said:


> Hillbillies will use anything available but why when the correct lubricants are readily available.


The OP has never provided us with what the "Correct" lube specified by Noma is for his machine.
He wants to use the #00 because a local shop told him they use it in everything. Are they Hillbillies?

Do you know how many times people have posted on here "where can I get #00 grease". This was after going to several auto parts and other local stores. It is not as available in some areas as you may think.



vinnycom said:


> i was at jd, they had a 00 lube for ~$38can+tx for a small tube. bought their corn head grease ~$6 for a grease gun cartridge size, its a 0 type


For that cost I would have done the same. You could call this a Hillbilly move but I would call it reasonable.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

What is corn head grease?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

jonnied12 said:


> What is corn head grease?


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks. Looks what I had for dinner one night.:surprise:


----------

